# E2 levels



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been reading up about this.....I can't say I've noticed anyone egg sharing having this test....anyone?

xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had mine done and mine came back lower than they should be.....

When I spoke to Lister on the phone they said it doesn't matter too much as the Amh and fish were the main ones to worry about


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fsh even...... Autocorrect is a nightmare :/


----------

